# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Hapja e dosjeve të së shkuarës komuniste

## Albo

Ne opinionin publik shqiptar nepermjet mediave kohet e fundit eshte inicuar nje debat mbi nje ceshtje qe i ndjek nga pas shqiptaret qe prej 14 vjetesh. Behet fjale per dosjet e ish Sigurimit te Shtetit ne kohen e rregjimit komunist te cilat fshehin te verteta te frikshme per shqiptaret. Behet fjale per dosjet e qindra mijra shqiptareve qe variojne nga te perndjekurit politike, ne te deklasuarit e per te perfunduar ne art e letersi. Cdo qelize e jetes shqiptare dhe cdo shtrese e shoqerise qe jetoi nen rregjimin komunist, eshte prekur apo implikuar ne te shkuarren. Pyetja qe ju shtrohet per diskutim eshte:

*A duhet te hapen te gjitha dosjet e sigurimit te shtetit?*
*Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyjne te mbani kete qendrim?*

Albo

----------


## Albo

Shkrimtari i njohur, Ismail Kadare shprehet për hapjen e arkivave të shkrimtarëve: Shumë prej tyre më vinin në shtëpi si miq 

*Kadare: Arkivat çojnë tek e vërteta*

_Nuk janë njëlloj fajtorë broçkullat e letërsisë me veprimtarinë e informatorëve_

Shekulli

Pyetje: Përgjigjja juaj për zotin B.Blloshmi ka patur shumë jehonë në opinionin publik si dhe atë zyrtar. Shumica janë për hapjen e arkivave, por nga disa shprehet drojtja se mos kjo nxit tensionet në shoqëri dhe ndjenjën e hakmarrjes.

Përgjigje: E kam thënë se kjo hapje nuk është as e lehtë, as e gëzueshme. E kuptoj fare mirë rrezikun për të cilin flisni ju. Së pari, dua të saktësoj se kam folur kryesisht për sferën e kulturës, sidomos të letërsisë dhe të arkivave të fshehta që lidhen me të. Në këtë rrafsh, dalja e së vërtetës do të jetë e bezdisshme për disa, po kurrsesi për shumicën. Jemi përpara një dileme: të flijojmë të vërtetën për hir të një grupi, apo të bezdisim këtë grup për hir të së vërtetës. Kuptohet, që ndër dy të këqijat, zbulimi i së vërtetës është më e pakta. Sikur arradha e fajtorëve , (informatorëve të djeshëm), të ishte treguar më e mirëkuptueshme ndaj viktimave, natyrisht që operacioni mund të shmangej. Për fat të keq, në shumë raste ka ndodhur e kundërta. Ushtria e informatorëve nuk ka treguar asnjë ndjeshmëri e asnjë pendim. Përkundrazi, për të zhdukur gjurmët e fajit të vet ka krijuar e vazhdon të krijojë tymnajë. 

Pyetje:Arsyet e këtij gjallërimi? 
Përgjigje: Kryesorja ka qenë inkurajimi që kanë marrë nga disa kujtime që i kam quajtur nexhmijehoxhiste. Dhe sidomos nga vendi që u kanë dhënë mediat. U është krijuar iluzioni i një farë rikthimi në jetën politiko-shoqërore. Nuk është fjala vetëm te ish-informatorët. Është fryma e tyre që rrezikon shoqërinë tonë. Shpesh janë pinjollët e tyre. Në Ballkan, e sidomos në Shqipëri, raportet etër-bij, janë të veçanta. Më parë, shumë bij kishin për detyrë borxhet e etërve, kryesisht ato të gjakmarrjes. Tani disa prej tyre, kujtojnë se janë të detyruar të marrin përsipër edhe borxhet e turpit. Ndaj përpiqen të dhunojnë të vërtetën.

Pyetje: Në fushën e letërsisë, të kulturës ku bëhet dhunimi kryesor?
Përgjigje: Dhunimi kryesor bëhet te çështja e fajësisë. Kërkohet me ngulm transferimi i fajit, madje i krimit. Letërsia e krijuar në epokën e komunizmit nuk ka të njëjtën fytyrë, as të njëjtin thelb, as të njëjtin moral.. Veprimtaria e shkrimtarëve gjithashtu. Në këtë botë të ndërlikuar gjen edhe të mirën edhe të keqen, edhe martirët edhe tradhtarët, edhe margaritarët edhe qymyrin e zi. Shtrohet pyetja: Si do ti futim të gjitha këto në të njëjtin thes?
Avokatët e së keqes përpiqen të bëjnë pikërisht këtë gjë. Ata i quajnë njëlloj fajtore, vjershat për kooperativat, ose për xha Sulon traktorist, ose për pranverën e socializmit, me një fjalë të gjitha broçkullat e kohës, me veprimtarinë e zezë të informatorëve. Këtu qendron thelbi i mashtrimit. Ne e dimë se broçkullat e letërsisë socialiste, janë broçkulla, kurse kallëzimi, spiunimi është tjetër gjë. Ai është krim.

Pyetje: Por edhe brenda letërsisë, siç e thatë, ka ndryshime 
Përgjigje: Natyrisht. Është thënë gjithmonë se një pjesë e letërsisë komuniste, është thellësisht e fajshme. Është ajo pjesë që ka nxitur urrejtjen klasore, persekutimin, izolimin e vendit. Që është ngazëllyer nga sadizmi i pushtetit, nga garipat e Sigurimit e të tjera si këto. Por as kjo nuk mund të ngatërrohet me naivitetet, me budallallëqet, me idiotësitë, quajini si të doni, të pjesës tjetër, asaj që nga një vesh i hynte e nga tjetri i dilte lexuesit shqiptar. Për ne duhet të jetë e qartë sot: njëmijë broçkulla të tilla, nuk barazohen me aktin e zi të një kallëzimi, atij që e çonte shkrimtarin në burg, ose në pushkatim. Me broçkulla është mbushur gjithë letërsia botërore në çdo epokë e në çdo regjim. Kallëzimet janë veçanti e regjimeve më të errëta.

Pyetje: Është folur disa herë për deklarimin e drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të Arkivave, lidhur me botimin e fakteve të tilla. Ju keni patur rastin ta shihni këtë dosje? A mund të na thoni, diçka?
Përgjigje: Kam parë vetëm një pjesë të vogël të saj, rreth një të katërtën. Më ka munguar vullneti për të kërkuar vazhdimin. Edhe prej kësaj pjese kuptohet se kjo nuk është një dosje klasike e Ministrisë së Brendshme. Ajo është, me sa duket, e Arkivit të Partisë. Si e tillë për nga larmia duket edhe më e pasur se një dosje profesionale. Në të ka gjithfarë materialesh që i drejtohen partisë: letra, akuza kundër shkrimtarëve, denoncime për vepra të gabuara, propozime për dënime etj.etj. Në të ka raporte të Sigurimit, gjithmonë lidhur me dyshimet për shkrimtarët, raporte të komiteteve të Partisë, të personave të veçantë, të zyrtarëve, të intelektualëve etj. Në raportet ka shumë emra e iniciale, që citohen prej agjentëve, të cilët figurojnë me emërtimin Burimi. Nga kumtimet e tyre merren vesh shumë gjëra, duke përfshirë edhe pabesitë e atyre që hynin nganjëherë si miq në shtëpinë e shkrimtarit të vënë në shënjestër. Ja kështu. Më lejoni të mos flas më për këtë

Pyetje: Natyrisht. Vetëm po të dëshironi diçka për saktësi. A mund të thuhet se ata që janë vënë në shërbim, kanë patur të njëjtën përgjegjësi morale?
Përgjigje: Kurrsesi jo. Ka patur njerëz që kanë rënë në grackën e Sigurimit nga një rastësi e keqe. Diktatura komuniste shfrytëzonte veset dhe fatkeqësitë njerëzore për të zgjeruar rrjetin.Për të dhënë vetëm një shembëll: tradhtitë bashkëshortore, ose deviacionet seksuale, ishin një rast klasik për ti rekrutuar njerëzit. Të gjendur përpara kushteve tragjike të humbjes së nderit, ose jetës, njerëzit e gjorë pranonin kontratën. Por kjo sdo të thotë se nuk kishte të tjerë që bashkëpunonin me shumë zell, madje edhe vullnetarisht. Këta të fundit, ishin më të këqijtë.
Desha të shtoj këtu se ish-informatorët, ashtu si gjithë qytetarët, kanë të drejtë të mbrohen dhe të shpjegojnë rrethanat në të cilat kanë qenë të detyruar të veprojnë ose jo.

Pyetje: Në dëshmitë e tij tronditëse shkrimtari Bashkim Shehu, biri i kryeministrit Shehu, ka treguar se si ju ju quanin agjent të Perëndimit, dhe se ju vetë keni qenë i informuar prej tij për këtë gjë.A ka qenë e rëndë kjo për ju?A nuk ishte më mirë që të mos e dinit?
Përgjigje: Nuk di çtë them. Ka qenë padyshim e rëndë. Të dish qysh nga viti 1980 se të quajnë agjent, nuk është e lehtë. Nga ana tjetër, ka mundësi që kjo më ka forcuar nervat. Mendoja se ata përfytyronin për mua gjënë më të keqe të mundshme. Përtej saj nuk kishte shkallëzim. Kjo më jepte një farë mpirjeje, një farë ndiesie fatalizmi që mund ta merrje edhe për gjakftohtësi.

Pyetje: Në disa reagime të njerëzve që nuk janë në një mendje me ju, përmendet fakti që ka raste kur shkrimtarët e përgjuar nuk kanë pësuar ndonjë gjë prej spiunimeve.
Përgjëgje: E njoh këtë mënyrë të arsyetuari. Është absurde, për të mos thënë e pandershme. Spiunimi është krim, pavarësisht nga pasoja që jepte ose nuk jepte. Duhet të jesh fare budalla, ose të hiqesh si i tillë, që të mos e dish se diktatura gjithashtu bënte llogaritë e saj.
Dy janë mënyrat e mbrapshta të arsyetimit: E para, kur vepra e dënuar duket më pas jo fort e rrezikshme ndaj thuhet: kot ishte ajo vepër, skishte ndonjë gjë të madhe kundra! Dhe o burra, ti sulemi autorit, ta bëjmë fajtor se na zhgënjeu etj.etj. Sipas këtij arsyetimi, meqenëse vjershat e Blloshmit e të Lekës ishin thjesht poezi peisazhi, edhe qëndrimi ndaj autorëve mund të ishte me rezerva. Ndërkaq për ato vjersha peisazhi ata përfunduan me një plumb pas qafe.
Arsyetimi për spiunimet që sshkaktuan fatkeqësi është i të njëjtës natyrë. Kohët e fundit në një gazetë u botua një shkrim ku autori, pothuajse haptas shfaqte brengën e tij që shkrimtari Kadare nuk pësoi gjë nga kallëzimet. Me fjalë të tjera, autori thoshte: u rropatëm ne të gjorët ta rrëzonim shkrimtarin, por çe do, ai kishte aq mbrojtje të fortë saqë tallej me ne.

Pyetje: Mendoni se ka ndonjë bazë kjo thënie?
Përgjigje: Nuk përjashtohet. Në këtë rast, autori i shkrimit përfaqëson informatorin e pikëlluar nga mosdëgjimi i kumtesës spiunore. Shkrimtari ka gjithmonë mbrojtës atje ku se pret. Në fillim të viteve 80-të, një nga oficerët e Policisë së Fshehtë të Tiranës, në një çast ndërgjegjësimi ose ndoshta neverie ndaj përgjimeve kundër shkrimtarëve, tradhtoi sekretin e detyrës dhe duke rrezikuar kokën, me anë të një miku, më njoftoi për një spiunim të ardhshëm.

Pyetje:Me arkivat lidhen edhe dorëshkrimet e veprave ose dokumenteve që nuk mund të botoheshin gjatë rregjimit komunist. A krijon problem çështja e tyre?
Përgjigje: Nuk krijon asnjë problem nëqoftëse do të respektohen kriteret e njohura. Përkundrazi, mund të kthehen në katastrofë, jashtë tyre.
Kriteri bazë për çdo vepër që pretendohet se është shkruar në një tjetër kohë është vërtetimi me anë të dorëshkrimit. Asnjë autor serioz nuk mund të bëjë gabimin fatal duke dhunuar të vërtetën. Ekspertiza e dorëshkrimit përcakton saktësisht kohën e të shkruarit.Nuk mund të shtohet ose të hiqet asnjë frazë.
Për letrat ku ka denoncim politik të regjimit duhet të vërtetohet jo vetëm koha e shkrimit, por edhe fakti nëse letra u dërgua ose jo. Sepse një shfryrje e bërë për veten tënde është kryekëput tjetër gjë, në krahasim me një akt qytetar siç është dërgimi.

Pyetje: Një pyetje e fundit, që lidhet me arkivat, por këtë herë për Kosovën. Më 1999, gjatë vizitës suaj të parë në Kosovën e lirë, ju bëtë propozimin e pazakonshëm që populli i Kosovës të falë publikisht agjentët e fshehtë të Serbisë midis shqiptarëve. Si u prit kjo?
Përgjigje: Është e vërtetë që propozimi im ka qenë tepër delikat. E bëra i shtyrë nga një interes madhor. Kisha bindjen se ishte e vetmja mënyrë për të nxjerrë jashtë përdorimit makinën monstruoze të shërbimit sekret jugosllav në Kosovë. I ngjante një çminimi. Duke bërë falje publike për agjentët, Kosova do tu jepte atyre shansin të këputnin lidhjet e të mos i bindeshin më zinxhirëve të Beogradit. Thënë shkurt, Kosova do të shpëtonte prej veprimit të tyre të mëvonshëm dëmtues.
Thirrja ime nuk u kundërshtua, por as u përkrah nga askush. Heshtja ka qenë e kuptueshme. Gjithkush që do ta miratonte kishte rrezik të akuzohej se ndihej fajtor. Megjithatë ngul këmbë të nisma të përtërihet. Trazirat e fundit në Kosovë hedhin dyshime për ndërhyrje agjenturore. Djegia e kishave p.sh. nuk ka qenë asnjëherë në stilin shqiptar. Tani që Kosova ka Presidentin, Parlamentin dhe qeverinë e vet, mendoj që akti për faljen e agjentëve, duke u nismëtuar tashmë nga këto institucione të larta, do të jetë tepër i frytshëm dhe në dobi të Kosovës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## wittstar

Jam nje qytetar i thjeshte shqiptar dhe gjerman ketu ne Heidelberg.
     Do te ndjehesha shume i lumtur sikur te hapesh dosja ime ne Shqiperi dhe nje kopje te ma                                sillnin dhe mua ketu ne Gjermani ne rruge zyrtare.E kam kerkuar kete gje prej kohesh.
      Nuk e di ne se eshte me mire per te gjithe shqiptaret qe te hapin dosjet apo jo
      por di te them se po te ish bere kjo prej kohesh ne rastin tim,qe ne ato momente kur 
      nje gazete gjermane beri krimin e shpifjes ndaj personit tim( Duke me quajtur agjent te                   Tiranes ,gje qe coi ne nxitjen e turmes se refugjateve shqiptare per vrasjen time si dhe ne shume monstruozitete te tjera,une dhe familja ime do te kishim kyrsyer shume dhimbje)
     Ky shenim ketu me lart behet me pergjegjesi te plote ,ne nje gjendje shendetesore psiqike 
    integre,dhe ka vleren e nje dokumenti juridik dhe i drejtohet parlamentit shqiptar
..................................................  .......

       Warning: The FBI methods are so advanced that any fake copy and falsification of biographica elements will be treated legally and will be severely punished !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## wittstar

More parlamenti.Kane kaluar me teper se pese minuta qe e kam shkruar ate mesazhin e dosjeve.Kam  13 vjet qe pres.Hajde dema shpejt se nuk kam shendet me prit me gjate.
  Dali ,Dali

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Votova PRO nxjerres në dritë të këtyre raporteve dhe dosjeve të kyçura në errësirën e drejtorisë së tyre arkivore, sepse ja vlen që kjo pjesë e errët e bërthamës që e mbajti gjallë mekanizmin e Shtetit Komunist, tashmë të shuhet nga mëndjet e shqiptarëve, dhe dhimbja që krijoj, të kaloj nga ky popull.

Ka qënë ky sistem rrëfimi, çka e mbajti të fortë dhe kohëgjatë regjimin e Shtetit Popullor Socialist të Shqipërisë gjallë dhe në këmbë për gjysëm shekulli. Unë nuk kam jetuar në Shqipëri gjatë kohës komuniste të saj, por di nga më të moshuarit sesi ky sistem përdorte frikën psikolligjike dhe mendore tek njerëzit për ta mbajtur vetveten gjallë. 

Atyre që bënin rrëfim, që spiunonin dikë që _'mendonte për puç'_ kundra shtetit, apo që kishte lidhje me agjentura të huaja, u premtohesh një punë më e mirë në shtet, si psh një zyrtar të thjesht bëhesh drejtor diku në ndonjë drejtori tjetër, etj, vetëm se kallëzonte fshehurazi mendimet apo opinionet e dukujt. Ka pasur raste që vllai ka spiunuar vllain, dhe kushuriri kushuririn vetëm për një post më të mirë, e për një jetë pak më të mirë. Dhe kjo ngritje në gradë më të mirë punë, ju duke u bazuar në aftësitë vetjake, por në rrëfim spiunçe, e bëri ekonominë shqiptarë më të dobët, vit pas viti.

Kjo frikë ishte tek të gjithë, ngaqë nuk e dije nëse shoku jot ishte spiun apo jo, kishe frikë të mendoje ndryshe, dhe ndaj ai popull u mbajt i paralizuar për 50 vjetë në këtë mynyrë. 

Qytetarët shqiptarë e mbartin edhe sot këtë gjumë të gjatë në vetëdijen e tyre. E kan akoma brënda kujtesën e frikës që u injektoj sistemi dhe mekanizmi i pushtetit komunist tek ta. Duke i hapur këto arkiva, dhe duke i nxjerrur në dritë faktet e vërteta, do arrijmë të ndihmojnë vetëdijen dhe gjëndjen mendore të shumë shqiptarëve, sepse duke u nxjerrur në dritë dhe duke u shqyrtuar kjo çështje, është e vetmja mynyrë që kjo kujtesë e keqe të shuhet nga mëndjet e shqiptarëve. 

Shprehja popullore _'aty ku bie dielli, nuk hyn mjeku'_ është një thënie shumë e mënçur e me bazë. Por në këtë rast, hapja e arkivave duhet bërë me karar, me kontroll dhe rregull. Qytetarët duhet të ken të drejtën t'i shfletojnë këto dosje, padallim mes tyre. Dhe gjithashtu, më parë se dosjet të hapen, duhet që kuvëndi të vendos se çfarë do bëhet me njerëzit që janë _'burimi'_ i të dhënave të këtyre dosjeve, dmth spiunët. Unë mendoj se është koha që këta të falen nga opinioni publik, nga qytetarët që pësuan vuajtje prej tyre, sepse _'kur fal dikë, je falur edhe ti si njeri.'_

Çfarë mund të sjellin në dritë këto arkiva sot, janë edhe lidhjet e mundshme të politikanëve të sotëm shqiptarë me kallëzimet e atëhershme. Mund të ketë të tillë politikanë që në atë kohë kan kryer kallëzime, e që sot marrin pjesë në drejtime të partive tona shqiptare. Hapja e arkivave do të na ndihmoj edhe më ne qytetarëve për të ditur se çfarë politikanësh kemi në qeveri, dhe në partitë politike. 

Mendoj se hapja e tyre do ndihmoj në rizgjimin e shoqërisë shqiptare nga frika e së kaluarës, dhe do ndihmoj edhe më shumë shuarjen e këtij fenomeni të keq dinak, të gënjeshtrave të politikanëve të sotëm, virtyte të këqia të cilat kan baza edhe tek kallëzimet e aso kohë në sigurim. Pra do ndihmoj në vetëdjen e përgjithshme publike dhe qytetare të shqiptarëve, dhe në një rizgjim të qytetarizmit dhe drejtësisë.

_Drini._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## jonidapasho

Dhe Une Votova Pro Hapjes Se Dosjeve Te Famshme Qe Mbartin  Me Shume Dhimbje E Padrejtesira Sesa Mister.

Ne Kete Menyre Shpresoj Te Ndahet "shapi Nga Sheqeri" Por Duhet Te Kemi Kujdes. Pa Asnje Motiv Hakmarrjeje Apo Ndershkimi. Ato Qe Ndodhen Ndodhen Dhe Nuk Mund Ti Kthejme Mbrapsh.

E Verteta Duhet Te Shkelqei Gjithmone Sado E Hidhur Mund Te Jete.
Kam Dhe Nje Lloj Hezitimi Persa I Perket Qartesise Dhe Pastertise Me Te Cilen Keto Informacione Do Dalin Per Tek "ne". 
Ndoshta Paraja Dhe Mund Te Bleji Zhdukjen E Ndonje Faqeje Ose Paragrafi Per Mos Te Nxjerre Ne Pah Fytyrat E Verteta Te Ndonje Politikani Te Sotem.

----------


## dallandyshe

Po.

Nuk do te isha kunder hapjeve te dosjeve komuniste me teper kurioziteti sa sa do te ishin te pranishem dhe ata lider kryesose te partive dhe parlamanteret tane, te cilet e mbajne veten si figura te pastra nga sistemi komunist. Them se do ti kem marre masat per ditet e dimrit duke i eleminuar, sic kan qene te zote te eleminonin kundershtaret ashtu dhe do te ken patur zotesi ti zhdukin gjurmet e tyre. 
Por qe gjithkush tani e din se kush ka qene per individin apo familjen e tij, spiuni .
Listat u treguan sa u perbys sistemi. Nuk do te isha kurioze te dija pasi tani i dime, e kam te qarte pamjen e gjunjezimit te njerit prej ketyre kryespiuneve ish- sekretar partie, kerkimin e faljes per gjithe te zezat qe kishte bere gjithe kohen e pushtetit te tij ndaj familjes sime. Kur e shikon te perulet para teje per meshire  njeriun qe me ligesite e tij te nxine jeten tende , ndjen vec perbuzje. 
Cfare hakmarje te beshe;se mos ka qene nje apo dy spiune kan qene shume aq shume sa kur i shikoje ne liste te dukej e pabesushme te shikoje firmen e njeriut me te ngushte qe ti ke kaluar jeten si shoke, komshija yt, pjestare te familjes kusherinj etj. etj. Dikush per poste, dikush per te pastruar njollen e vet, dikush nga zilija, dikush per leke e dikush nga pasioni;  keto kan qene arsyet e spiunllekut te njereze, njerez "te zinj "qe i sherbyen me zell nje sistemi te urryer.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mazllemi

Nuk do kete akt me idiot se hapja e ketyre dosjeve. Eshte vertete irrituese fakti qe shqiptaret kane ngelur akoma peng i se shkuares, dhe jane te gatshem ta perdorin te shkuaren e hidhur per te percaktuar vlerat ne shoqerine e sotme e me tej edhe ta perdorin ate si burim sherri per te tashmen.

Dy gjera desha te thosha ketu.

Le te supozojme per nje sekonde se dikush, politikan apo jo, ka qene spiun, E PO PASTAJ? Pse na qenka ky njeri me i padenje per shoqerine shqiptare sot? Sepse beri detyren e vet dhe i sherbeu shtetit shqiptar, duke zbatuar ligjin e tij? A nuk eshte valle ky xhest nje akt kaq i kerkuar sot ku punonjesi i shtetit rralle here gjendet te zbatoi ligjin me aq rigorozitet si dikur? A eshte shume e veshtire valle te kuptosh se keta njerez ishin nen urdhra dhe perfaqesojne "korrierin" dhe jo ate qe shkruajti mesazhin?! Pse valle duhet te kene turp keta ish-spiune sot, dhe kush i garanton punonjesit e SHIK-ut sot se nqs ata bejne detyren,neser mund te mbajne pergjegjesi per kete. Eshte e habitshme se si shoqeria shqiptare kerkon me kaq pasion te orientohet nga sherri, inati, urrejtja, a thua se 50 vjet nuk ishte mjaftueshem! Eshte perverte se si ne i referohemi kaq fort te shkuares duke kerkuar motive per konflikt, dhe ne vend qe ti gjykojme njerezit nga aftesite, duhet ti gjykojme ata nga morali. A mos valle keta punonjes te SHIK-ut dje na qenkan me pak te afte, te talentuar apo te pazote se ata qe u kalben burgjeve te Hoxhes?? Aspak, ne fakt ndodh pikerisht e kunderta. Ne fund te fundit kujt i kercet se c'ke qene 20 vjet me pare? Sigurisht atyre qe u ka ngelur ora 20 vjet pas, dhe nuk dine te bejne perpara.

Se dyti.

Eshte e qarte qe shume ketu pretendojne se do zene ndonje "peshk te madh" me hapjen e dosjeve. Cfare shume ketu nuk dine, eshte fakti se ish-komunistet e kane pasur te ndaluar me ligj qenien spiune apo SHIK-as. Kjo sepse komunistet ishin perfaqesues te hapur te partise ne baze dhe nqs kishin per te denoncuar dike nuk kishte pse ta benin fshehurazi. Cfare kishin ata ta thoshin ne sy per mire apo per keq. Komunistet pra e benin apo e zbatonin hapur propaganden dhe vijen e PPSH e keshtu fshehja nuk ishte ne rregulloren e tyre.
 Per me tej me ka rene shpesh ne vesh fakti se ka pasur nje shumice dermuese ish-te perndjekurish ne SHIK. Kjo ka kuptim. Askush nuk mund te fliste keq kunderkomunizmit perballe dikujt qe ishte familje komunisti apo e privilegjuar prej komunizmit. SHIK-u me force dhe kercenim i detyronte shume individe me "biografi te keqe" apo familjaret e tyre te bashkpunonin me SHIK ose te degdiseshin ne internim. Rekrutimi i tyre e bente punen e tyre me te lehte pasi pak prisnin qe keta njerez te ishin SHIK-as. 

Kete argument e mbeshtet edhe fakti se shume individe me biografi te keqe si psh deputeti i PD, Butka, biografia familjare e te cilit ishte nga me te nxirat ne qetapet e komunizmit, cuditerisht jetoi tere jeten ne Tirane, mbaroi shkollen e larte dhe beri edhe kariere te lakmueshme duke u emeruar nen-drejtor i shkolles se mesme Ismail Qemali( ne mos gaboj) ne Tirane. E raste si keto jane me qindra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

Mazllem,
transparenca eshte gjeja kryesore. Behet ketu ne Amerike, analizohet akoma se ceshte bere ne Japoni me bomben, apo me zezaket para 200 vitesh etj etj etj. Mos jane valle keta me te mire se neve? Dmth mos valle keta kane me shume vlera ne planin njerezor apo kulturor apo cfardolloj tjeter se individi Shqiptar?

Transparenca duhet, qe keto qe jane sot ne pushtet qe kane prejardhje te dyshimte, dhe *sidomos* ato qe do vine neser ta dine mire se nese nuk e bejne detyren e tyre sic duhet, do kete pasoja per ta. Nuk ka me sekrete. Ketu desh u degjenerua presidenca e Clintonit per nje k'urvicke ti po me thua mua qe ne mos marrim vesh se si kane vuajtur shqiptaret? Se cfare eshte bere ne kurrizin e tyre? Mua sme intereson shume del apo sdel emri i Nanos aty, se i dalur eshte, dihet edhe ai dhe zoti Sali Berisha se nga cila vrime i kane origjinat. *Ajo qe eshte per tu vleresuar eshte AKTI, se sa kush e cili emer do dali nga keto dosje.*  Shqiperise i mungon nje filozofi e mirfillte politike, dhe e vetmja menyre se si mund te krijohet ky sistem eshte duke pare te kaluaren dhe gabimet qe jane bere, plus ABUZIMET. Vetem me krijimin e nje filozofie te mirfillte, dhe jo te rrockelleqeve te tipit Sali Berisha apo Nilkolle Lesi, por te intelektualeve Shqiptar, do kemi nje politike te stabilizuar.


Ti i shef gjerat ne planin e interesit tend vetiak, ndersa ketu nuk intereson shume njeriut per shokun fatos apo sali dhe per emrat qe do dalin(nqs do dalin). Por eshte AKTI i kesaj gjeje, qe eshte i domosdoshem. Eshte akt qe cdo shoqeri demokratike e ka kryer, qe te shohi historine, te krijoj nje politike te qendrueshme te brendshme dhe te jashtme, sisteme kontrolli te fuqishme gjyqesore dhe ekzekutive.
Pra shkurt nuk i interson shkurt njeriut per peshkun e madh, se peshqit dihet kush jane, qofte si kafshe e qofte si njerez nga trute qe kane. Ketu eshte akti qe eshte i domosdoshem per zhvillimin e nje shoqerie sa me demokratike.

Cdo te mire

----------


## MtrX

O Mazlleeem,
Mos e ke pas gje babin spiun te sigurimit ti trim? 
Te hapen dosjet se ashtu shikojme te gjithe se sa ish-spiuna ka vene prap Nano spiuni ne krye...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dito

Parimisht jam pro hapjes se atyre dosjeve pasi do ishte nje akt faljeje kundrejt gjithe atyre njerzve qe u persekutuan. Por praktikisht kundra sepse mjaft mllef kemi ne shpirt sbesoj se duhet akoma. Nejse odeoni mendon se edhe sikur te hapen ato dosje skeni per te gjetur shume sepse ato te rendesishmet besoj jane hedhur ne zjarr prej kohesh dhe akti i hapjes se atyre dosjeve sdo zbulonte tmerrin e vertete por thjesht njerzit me te pa rendesishem te atij aizbergu te stermadh. do desha te pyesja cdokend ketu sepse degjoj qe paskan qene nje ushtri e tere informatoresh te sigurimit te shtetit gje per te cilen nuk dyshoj, Pyetja konsiston: nese ndonjeri prej nesh do merrte vesh qe prinderit e tij kane qene informatore ose te afermit e tij te tille, kujt do ti sherbente kjo? mbase nje persekutimi te ri? Normalisht e ndjej ne shpirt vuajtjen  e atyre njerzve te persekutuar barbarisht, besoj qe dhe ne shpirtin e tyre ska me urrejtje as deshire per shpagim. jetojme ne te tjera kohe pse duhet te rikthehemi pas ne nostalgji makabre, zoti ti ndeshkoje te paudhet. Nuk besoj se kane faj femijet e atyre njerzve qe bene pune te tilla ne ato kohera te erreta, sduhet te kete me vuajtje per nje brez tjeter qe as e njeh ate periudhe. Si perfundim do desha te shprehja dicka, dhimbja dhe veshtiresite ne jete e fisnikerojne njeriun.

*per gjithe ata njerez qe vuajten pasojat e atyre koherave pa kuptim paqe paci ne shpirt dhe i lehte u qofte dheu atyre te tjereve qe humben jeten nga barbarizma te tilla* 

me respekt nga odeoni

----------


## Brari

Ne fakt Dosjet jane hapur me kohe..

Shpejt ose ngadale shume gjera jane sqaruar..

Dosje e vertete eshte vet ajo cka tregojne personat per vehten e tyre dhe ngjarjet qe i kane perjetuar..

Ne gazeta te ndryshme jane publikuar kujtime te shume personave qe direkt ose indirekt kane kaluar  ne kalvarin e asaj epoke.

Pikerisht ne Forum kam postuar une si dhe te tjere forumiste me qindra shkrime gazetash ku tregohet fati i familjeve te njohura shqiptare si dhe jeta e shume figurave te se kaluares..

Kush ka dashur te njihet me te kaluaren i ka mjaftuar leximi i faqeve te Forumit..

Ceshtja e Dosjeve eshte ceshtje e Erion Braces..

Pra eshte ZP qe kur ja do interesi ja permend Dosjet..atyre qe i dalin nga dora..

Konkretisht keto dite ZP sulmon me Dosjet.. Prec Zogen.. dhe Ekrem Spahine..

Ky sulm ska asnje llogjik te nisur nga principet humaniste apo demokratike por thjesht metode ZP-iste e Enver-Stalinit qe zP e perdor kur i vjen veza tek b--itha..

Po cjane Dosjet?

Dosje eshte nje Leter qe e formulon kasapi pa e pyetur dhine ose delen..


Po te lexosh Dosjen e Kasapit ai eshte ne rregull..

Kisha urdher thote ai te therrja ca dele.. pik..

Mi prune ca dele te majme e une i rropa..pik..

Po Dosja e deles ku eshte?

Ajo nuk ekziston..per delen e gjore ka shkruar kasapi..

Kur ZP flet per Dosje nenkupton.. Ajo cka shkruante RRapi ose Araniti ose Kadriu  ose Zylyftari per x ose y -in..

Ne Dosje jane  pra ato cka Xhelati ka shkruar per viktimen..
Dhe dihet se xhelati psh shoku Miti nuk shkruan ne Dosje se...
Ne dat aq e kaq  une Miti Mitrollari  hetues ne degen e brendeshme te Peshkopise thirra ne mesnate qe te ma bien nga biruca mbasi e kisha rrahur 29 dite rresht  Jak Lufin dhe e kisha len pa buk e uje 33 dite e mbasi e  kercenova nga familja e mbasi ja solla  vajzen e vogel tek biruca  e i thashe se po nuk tregove do ta degdis tet bije ne Tepelene etj etj.. .. dhe mbasi ja shtrengova b-olet me pinca e mbasi ja shkula thonjte me dare.. e detyrova te nenshkruaje per sa vijon.. se i pandehuri  Jak lufi i lindur ne Rubik e banues ne qaf te Buallit e puntor guroreje ne Klos pranon  se ka qene armik i pushtetit dhe se bashk me shoket  frrok cupi e Nikoll Lesi psh.. kane  formuar oganizaten anti-komuniste  "Cjapi me brire".
une hetuesi Miti Mitrollari pe vishocice dekllaroj se i pandehuri jak lufi  i " njohu" dhe i pranoi mbas nje dajaku te mire qe i dha ndihmesi im Lame Lamcellari  lindur ne terbac e qe ka mbaruar kursin tre mujor per rrahje me instruktoret sovietike e banues ne Burrel  qe dy deshmitaret qe ja prume nga birucat e Spacit kane qene te urdheruar nga Jak Lufi si kryetar i organizates armiqesore qe te hidhnin ne ere uren e Milotit kur aty do kalonte komandanti ine koku enver..


Jooooo Dosjet skane te tilla gjera..

Dosjet thone..

jak lufi  gjat bisedes me hetuesin jorgo dhimo pranon se ka dashur te vrase komandantin dhe se kjo eshte bere me urdher te agjentit jugosllav drago dragoljubit.. me te cilin sic pranon vet i pandehuri Jak lufi eshte takuar tek kafja e madhe ne Rreshen..

Pra Dosjet jane... hyrje ne fushe me barazim ne xhep nga Erion Brace bizhgo brahot.. ndaj Arbnoreve e tj..

E rraha filanin o bab tha cuni.. un bamb kurse ai bamb e bamb e bamb..

e sa u di turra ketire ...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## miri

Po le te hapen por me nje qeveri tjeter.  Kjo qe eshte sot eshte vete ne ato dosje qe ju doni te hapni.  Do te bejne te ditur therrimet e do te fshehin ushqimin.

Bye.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shahisti

pershendetje te gjitheve,une votova pro hapjes se dosjeve,do ishte mire te hapeshin keto dosje te cilat mbajne vertet nje mister te madhe .Por nuk jame shume i sigurt qe me hapjen e ketyre dosjeve, do dalin shume te verteta  qe ne shpresojm te dalin nga keto dosje,sepse politikanet te  cilet diskutojne  per keto dosje ne parlamentin shqiptare, dikure  kan qene vertete  shume te lidhur me pushtetin dhe regjimin e enver hoxhes dhe qe sote  jane politikane te majte apo te djathte.Qe kan internuare burgosur dhe pushkatuar me dhe pa gjyqe intelektuale qe ndihmuan ne clirimin dhe  ndertimin e shqiperise.Epra me hapjen e ketyre dosjeve "ne qoftese vertet do te jene te paprekura"(gje qe une nuk besoj se keto dosje kan qendruare te pa prekura apo te pa manipuluara nga keta politikane per kaq vjete)do te dalin shume te verteta do tu cenohet kariera politike shume politikaneve  te majte apo te djathte.Shpresoj qe me hapjen e ketyre dosjeve te  dalin ne drite shum gjera te verteta qe jan shtremberuar dhe hellur balte per kaq kohe

----------


## lone_star

Per mendimin tim dosjet nuk duhen te hapen.
Ajo periudhe e urryer e komunizmit fatmiresisht kaloi. Te merresh me te kaluaren dhe te nxjerresh fajtore ne lidhje me te eshte njelloj si te kthehesh prape ne te.
Me thoni cfare vlere do kishte te ndizeshin prape armiqesi te nje kohe te kaluar?
Kjo vetem kthim prapa do te sillte. Themelore eshte qe ne shoqerine shqiptare tani te gjithe te shohin perpara per zhvillim dhe prosperitet, e kaluara te mbetet prapa, sigurisht pa i harruar gabimet qe jane bere.
Cdo te sillte nje hapje e dosjeve tani? Do te sillte perseri gjyqe, armiqesi mes fqinjeve e shokeve, e perseri damka si komusnist spiun etj etj. A nuk eshte ky kthim ne kohen e fleterrufeve dhe gjyqeve publike te komunizmit?
Une e mbeshtes Kadarene ne idene e tij qe spiunet shqiptare qe i sherbyen serbeve te falen publikisht ne Kosove. Kjo do ti sherbente stabilizimit te Kosoves dhe vizion perpara te popullit shqiptar atje. Me duket se e njejta situate eshte ne Shqiperi.
Dosjet te mos hapen, te keqiat e tyre do ti kalonin shume here drejtesine qe supozohet te sjellin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Mendoj se ka një dallim sa i përket Kosovës dhe trojeve tjera shqiptare. Në Kosovë deri më 1990 gjithë administrata ishte e përbashkët dhe e dominuar nga shqiptarët sepse Kosova ka qenë gjithmonë shumicë shqiptare siç e dijmë, kështu që askush edhe nuk është interesuar se çfarë është bërë para 1990-tës sepse edhe nuk ka pasur ndonjë rëndësi të veçantë. Kurse ata shqiptarë që i kanë shërbyer serbit pas 1990-tës (megjithëse kanë qenë të paktë), ose janë vrarë gjatë luftës ose sot janë nëpër Serbi dhe nuk guxojnë të kthehen në Kosovë, apo edhe nuk duan të kthehen në një vend ku nuk i do askush dhe i urren gjithkush. 
Kështu që nuk mendoj se ka problem të tillë në Kosovë. 

Në Shqipërinë e sotshme është një çikë më e komplikuar puna dhe edhe pse votova dje për hapjen e dosjeve prapë kam rezerva sepse mund të lindin armiqësi dhe probleme midis njerëzve sepse një pjesë e mirë e tyre janë gjallë por poashtu edhe familjarët e tyre mund të kenë probleme. 

Kështu që mendoj se do të ishte më mirë të shtyhet edhe për një kohë sepse problemet e shumta që mund të krijohen janë më mirë të shmangen se sa të nxirret e vërteta. Këtu në Amerikë më duket se e kanë një ligj që thotë se të dhënat sekrete në lidhje me këto çështje nuk mund të bëhen publike deri pas 50 viteve. Prandaj edhe unë do të kisha sugjeruar që të mos hapen dosjet të paktën edhe për nja 20-30 vite.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## wittstar

Parlamentit

 Dua dosjen time t'ja jepni prokuroreve gjermane ne Tirane,dhe te me sillni zyrtarisht nje kopje te origjinalit ketu.

  Du dosjen,du dosjen ,du dosjen,du dosjen,du dosjen du dosjen du dosjen ,du dosjen ,du dosjen ,du dosjen du dosjen du dosjen du dosjen du dosjen,du dosjen,du dosjen,

E ne qoftese nuk jane ne gjendje te bejne kaq gje ata prokuroret gjerman ne Tirane(sa te bukur jau kishin ber ate zyren) do ti beje nje leter ministres se drejtesise se Gjermanise qe ti pushoj ata prokuroret nga puna atje ne Tirane se ketu ne emigranteve na pyesin cdo dite.
Ca doni ju thone e bejme ne,kot nuk eshte demokraica sundim i shumices.Biles edhe per programet televizive na pyesin si i doni thone ju i bejme ne.
Nesje.
Ma sillni njehere ate dosjen ketu ju ,pastaj flasim per demokracine gjermane.

----------


## Brari

Moderator..  kur do shpetojme nga diktatura e "kryetemave" ??

Lerini mo temat te xhirojne vet nga klikimi i te interesuarve e jo te varen aty si lajmerime bashkie..




Po ti mo vicar  a witsar cke o xhan qe do Dosje ti..


kush je ti..  a derbardhe.. Haveli  ?


Rri aman ..

Ne teme nashti..


Gazeta tema:

------


Kërcënimi i dosjeve

Çerçiz Loloçi

Është rihapur sërish debati për çeljen e dosjeve të diktaturës ku më i nxehtë është ai sferës kulturore, kryesisht i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, një ish levë e diktaturës që ka marrë edhe ajo pjesë në burgimin, pushkatimin dhe eleminimin e shumë jetëve njerëzore. Që nga vitet nëntëdhjetë e deri më tani, tema e dosjeve ka qenë shumë e preferuar, por më shumë se për t'i dhënë një zgjidhje shterruese këtij fenomeni diabolik, ajo është përdorur për të nëpërkëmbur disa, dhe për të marrë në mbrojtje disa të tjerë.

Pa hyrë në shumë histori, në Shqipëri ka pasur dosje të këshillave nacionalçlirimtare, ka pasur të organizatave bazë të partisë (dhe të levave të saj FDSH, BRPSH, LSHA, BGSH), të organeve më të specializuara siç kanë qenë ato të Ministrisë së Brendshme dhe të Sigurimit të Shtetit, përveç që ishte përpunuar edhe një strategji që në çdo tre vetë, një të punonte për "interes të partisë dhe të pushtetit popullor". 

Kohë pas kohe ka pasur një vullnet më shumë për të pastruar/purifikuar të inkriminuarit e dosjeve dhe dosjebërësit, janë ngritur edhe institucione të posaçme që merreshin me verifikimin e tyre, por dosjet vazhdojnë të jenë sërish një kërcënim jo për të vënë në vend nderin e përlyer të shoqërisë, por për shkaqe të tjera. 

Problemi i dosjeve nuk është fenomen tërësisht shqiptar; ai ka qenë i pranishëm në të gjitha vendet ish komuniste që në rrethana të reja kanë edhe praktika të veçanta për t'i dhënë një zgjidhje të pranueshme për një kolektivitet sa më të gjerë. Praktika më e mirë për njerëzit e implikuar me dosjet është ajo e paralajmërimit të personit të veçantë nëse ky individ do të kërkonte të merrte votën e një komune, të një bashkie, do të synonte një post të lartë shtetëror; në këtë rast shërbimet e fshehta të shtetit kanë të drejtë ta informojnë për dosjen e tij dhe kanë po të drejtë që këtë dosje ta bëjnë publike, nëse ai kërkon me ngulm për të qenë zyrtar publik.

Njerëzit e komunitetit të letrave në Shqipëri, pavarësisht nga vlerat që kanë përcjellë, natyrisht mund të qenë të parët që do të kërkonin publikimin e dosjeve të tyre, natyrisht duke shpjeguar edhe rrethanat se pse kanë vepruar në këtë mënyrë; por kjo nuk ndodhi asnjëherë, madje edhe kur shumë syresh iu afeksuan politikës në poste të rëndësishme; publikimi i këtyre dosjeve nuk shton dhe pakëson asgjë në krijimtarinë modeste, por i shpëton përfundimisht ata nga përdorja dhe nga amoraliteti. Por ky veprim nuk mund të mbetet vetëm në këtë kategori, kur kategoritë e politikës janë gjithashtu të përziera me dosje të allasojshme dhe kur personat që i kanë detyruar të bëhen shërbyes të Sigurimit, nuk kanë gjithashtu asnjë pengesë ligjore. Edhe një ligj ndëshkues dhe purifikues siç ishte ai i krimeve genocidale nuk mund të gjejë zbatim me këtë gjendje që është pushteti gjyqësor në Shqipëri. 

Por si mund të shpëtohet prej mallkimit të dosjeve? Hapja e tyre, është një version i mundshëm që nuk mund të shoqërohet detyrimisht me konflikte njerëzore. Pas këtij veprimi dhe pas publikimit të emrave të dosjebërësve dhe dosjembartësve, pastaj gjithçka mund të zhduket. Nëse nuk ndodh ky hap: studimi i dosjve nga një grup historianësh të pavarur, përgatitja e një materiali që shpjegon tërë mekanizmin vrastar të diktaturës, do t'i vinte kapak kësaj dukurie dhe diktatura e përmbysur nuk do të hakmerrej sërish në një shoqëri që nuk është komunizëm, por edhe demokraci kurrsesi.


tema:

-------


Strategjia e re anti-opozitare 

Edvin Kulluri

Sulmi që zoti Nano ndërmori në Lezhë ndaj botuesit Lesi dhe Preç Zogajt me ç'duket nuk është vetëm një rastësi apo shfryrje inati për atë që ata thonë e bëjnë në opozitë. Duke i njohur Kryeministrit dinakërinë dhe sensin planifikues strategjik për të dalë i fituar në çdo rrethanë, mund të thuhet se PD ndodhet përballë një sjelljeje të menduar dhe të përgatitur prej kohësh. Socialistët prej muajsh janë duke lëshuar batuta dhe tymnaja për disa aktorë politikë që tashmë po rikthehen pranë shtëpisë së tyre apo dhe janë rikthyer si në rastin e Spartak Ngjelës. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me Ylli Pangon në terma të tjerë, apo dhe me ndonjë deputet themelues të PD, që tani nga ish ministër i socialistëve, është reduktuar në 'një dushkar' sipas Nanos e Dokles. 

Më qartë dëshirat e pushtetit kundër opozitës vërehen te gazeta shërbëtore e tërë pushteteve të pas '90 e ç'shitura, por e pablera "Albania", e cila ka kohë që ngre në qiell militantizmin e disa segmenteve të opozitës. Në të vërtetë ajo nuk synon të vlerësojë dikënd nga opozita, por përpiqet të tregojë se çfarë shqetëson realisht pushtetin. 

Kjo është fushata e kryetarit të mazhorancës dhe gjithë levave të tij në mazhorancë apo opozitë e në media, për të frenuar hapjen e pashmangshme të opozitës. Kjo lëvizje për të delegjitimuar njerëzit që rrisin aksionet e PD, kërkon që të rrisë sensibilitetin e dy kategorive. Të parët janë të lëkundurit, të cilët duke qenë se kanë gjykim shpeshherë mekanicist, por jo racional mbi politikën, mund të bien pre e këtyre shantazheve. Së dyti janë radikalët e opozitës që nuk kuptojnë se të vetëm nuk mund t'i bindin dot shqiptarët për të votuar dhe se reflektimi mbi historinë 12 vjeçare është veçse avantazh dhe jo humbje krenarie. 

Tashmë ky diskutim ka filluar në publik. Selia e demokratëve ka lëshuar dy sinjale të forta përmes Ngjelës e Topallit, e cila si politikane inteligjente dhe e përcaktuar, e kupton se nga dhe si i vjen e mira Partisë Demokratike. Nën tezën e bujshme të Berishës pothuaj një vit e gjysëm më parë për hapjen e PD ndaj aleatëve dhe shoqërisë civile, tashmë po rreshtohen disa njerëz dhe media rilevante. Takimet e liderit të PD me mediat dhe shoqërinë civile e kanë acaruar ambjentin socialist, e kështu që reagimi nuk vonoi të vinte.

Në thelb ky sulm në fushën kundërshtare nuk është iracional dhe i pambështetur në arsye të mirëqena. Guri i fundit i mazhorancës pas rrëzimit të mitit Rama, tashmë nuk ndodhet mes socialistëve. Mazhoranca nuk ka më argumenta për të treguar superioritet ndaj kundërshtarëve, dhe meqenëse zgjedhjet parlamentare janë pranë, atëherë duhet të shpikin diçka për të bërë avantazh. Termi më i duhur në këtë rast do të ishte dizavantazh i opozitës që në mënyrë indirekte do të thotë më shumë vota rozë. 

Me pak fjalë kjo quhet konkurrencë në dobësi, çka nuk është në vetvete garë, por obskurantizëm dhe paaftësi politike. Të thuash se PD është më keq se ne, nuk prodhon politikë dhe përfitim për publikun, por nihilizëm negativ. Në këtë retorikë është për fat të keq ortake dhe një pjesë e inteligjencës që bëhet e famshme nëpër ekrane po pa trguar se ç'ka bërë për t'u quajtur e tillë. Që socialistët janë më sistematikë dhe më të planifikuar se oponentët e tyre demokratë, mund të pranohet, por në politikë gara është edhe morale. Skenarit të Nanos për të penguar hapjen e PD kjo e fundit duhet t'i përgjigjet me vendosmërinë për të përballuar pakënaqësitë e vogla mediokre dhe emocionale që mund ta pengojnë këtë proces. Kështu PD duhet të kuptojë se ajo që nuk duan socialistët duhet bërë pa hezitim.

-----------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dallandyshe

Hapini!
Vellezer e motra shqiptare, hapja e ketyre dosjve do ti sherbente te ardhmes ne Shqiperi.
Ketu nuk behet fjale per "sardelet"ata tani i dime mjafton tu japesh nje dopio raki falas te falenderojne dhe po t`u japesh nje dopio te dyte, u mjegullohet veshtrimi dhe nga te pangrenet te tregojne vet se cfare nuk te kan bere.(mmm prap un me pianeca)  :sarkastik:  
 Ketu nuk behet fjale per spiunet ata "krimbat"e vegjel qe te kan degjuar pse ti ke thene qe marmalata kete radhe eshte me krimba dhe e e ha njollen si tradhetar . 
Ketu vellezer dhe motra shqiptare behet fjale per peshkaqenet e politikes sone qe u kan vendosur trupit te tyre luspa me shkelqim.
Tregoni se kush kan qene ne te kaluar keta peshkaqene, mos i lejoni te vazhdojne te jene ne krye, si vazhdues me nje te kaluare te zeze!
 Vendosni si kusht kryesor; qe nje nje njeri qe ka vendosu t`ju pefaqesoje ju ne te ardhmet si pushtetar, te jete njeri me nje te kaluar sa me te paster.
Shikojeni vendin ku ka shkuar ; arsyeja eshte po kjo e kaluar qe i mbane  kryminster, ministra, kryetare te partive te varur.
Ata vazhdojne te na genjejne se po ecin me kembe ne toke se, po fluturojne drejt te ardhmes, por nuk bejne gje tjeter vetem perplasen me njeri tjetrin, here shpupuriten, e here u shkulin ndonje pend vetes; shkaku eshte e kaluara e tyre, u ka hyre shume thelle brenda vetes.

----------


## plloshtani

Jap edhe mendimin tim per dosjet. Te them te drejten nuk jam i mendimit qe te hapen dosjet e komunizmit...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

